# Novelty 8 or Hanes Sublimation Maker



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Which is the easiest to use? My wife, who is not computer literate, will need the easiest program I can come up with.

Barring this, I would need templates for photoshop or draw. Is there a place to get all the templates I need?

From what little I have found, Novelty 8 gets better reviews, but what do I know?

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## Nyvideo (Nov 14, 2007)

A lot of the suppliers of sublimation equipment and materials also have templates. 
I buy everything from Conde (Sublimation Printing, Supplies, Inks, Tips and Tricks, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment - Order Online!) and they have Photoshop and Corel templates for all the products they sell.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I recommend using Corel and Photoshop. I think that the need for these programs have diminished over time. We have lots of great resources for both like training and templates.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> I recommend using Corel and Photoshop. I think that the need for these programs have diminished over time. We have lots of great resources for both like training and templates.


Well I have both. I would think that CorelDraw would be a little easier to use with templates. Does it handle color as well as PhotoShop?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

www.unisub.com has free templates for all the unisub products in both Corel and Adobe formats.

www.unisubgraphics.com is a subscription site $50 a year that has "predesigned" graphics for all the Unisub products.

If you have Photoshop and Corel, I would use the one you know the best or use both. They should be able to do all that you want to do with sublimation.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

See youtube for our videos on how to use our free templates. 

Search on Youtube for "conde templates corel" 

We have excellent templates for most products. Also same for photoshop.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> See youtube for our videos on how to use our free templates.
> 
> Search on Youtube for "conde templates corel"
> 
> We have excellent templates for most products. Also same for photoshop.


Thanks, but the videos are somewhat lacking. No sound, too small to read what menu choices are being made and therefore a little confusing. I do know coreldraw somewhat, so I could follow.

One question. Do you actually print the template outline with the graphic? I would think you would separate the outline and delete it before printing? This would not be a problem if the templates are just slightly larger than the actual piece being applied too.


----------

